# Serum Hardware Version ?



## synthpunk (Aug 15, 2017)

Real or Fake ?


----------



## lokotus (Aug 15, 2017)

wouldn't see the benefit of it - works so great with the mouse


----------



## mac (Aug 15, 2017)

That looks like a 3D render to me, I'd put my dinner on it. The focus is all wrong for where it's situated in the photo.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 15, 2017)

I was actually more blowin away to see an actual keyboard in that studio


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 15, 2017)

Looks like a controller, not a hardware version of the synth. Translating a softsynth to hardware would just be...so goddamn complicated.

If that is in fact a dedicated controller, that would be incredible. I've always wanted a dedicated controller for Zebra, Diva, etc all my favorite softsynths, each. So if this is the real deal I'd probably pick one up.


----------



## karelpsota (Aug 15, 2017)

Will just leave that here:


----------

